# AVBS's Fall Swap Meet (Powder Springs, Georgia)



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 21, 2014)

This November!

New Location!

New Date!






Preview of the swap meet area.

Plenty of open spaces to handle 50+ vendors.

Plenty of places to eat. I recommend Carzell's kitchen (home cookin')

CVS just around the corner (70 yards from the swap)

Texaco station at the corner.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 29, 2014)

bump to the top


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump to the top!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 12, 2014)

Who's planning on coming?!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 21, 2014)

Coming home from the swap meet be like...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2014)

As long as the weather doesn't go to total crap I will try to make it. V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 24, 2014)

Preview of the swap meet area.

Plenty of open spaces to handle 50+ vendors.

Plenty of places to eat. I recommend Carzell's kitchen (home cookin')

CVS just around the corner (70 yards from the swap)

Texaco station at the corner.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 3, 2014)

There has always been a great turn out! I know this thread looks dead but we usually have 20-30 vendors every year, 5 or 6 being cabers. 

Here's some photos from last years meet at our previous location.


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 7, 2014)

Only 1 week away!  I'm gonna make the trip down, so you guys have to buy all my stuff so I can pay for gas......:eek:.............


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 7, 2014)

Flat Tire said:


> Only 1 week away!  I'm gonna make the trip down, so you guys have to buy all my stuff so I can pay for gas......:eek:.............





Awesome! Let's see pictures!


----------



## bike (Nov 7, 2014)

*First I thought Don was crazy!*



Flat Tire said:


> Only 1 week away!  I'm gonna make the trip down, so you guys have to buy all my stuff so I can pay for gas......:eek:.............




Then I looked at a map- thanks google- and I never realized how far WEST Atlanta is - I think of the east coast as a straght line even though I know better!

Wish I could go 200 gallons of gas says NO


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 7, 2014)

bike said:


> Then I looked at a map- thanks google- and I never realized how far WEST Atlanta is - I think of the east coast as a straght line even though I know better!
> 
> Wish I could go 200 gallons of gas says NO




Next year! 

I like you northern guys are starting to drip down here. Talked to a group of guys coming from Cincinnati Ohio and New York! 

Then we'll have the regulars from the southeast as usual.


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 8, 2014)

Actually I'm just making a vacation out of this trip, cant take pics of what I'm bringing cause its already loaded, heck I'm leaving tomorrow! Going thru S. Carolina, then stop by Shawns and ride all his bikes,  , then the meet and hell I might run over to Joels place if I have any money left....haha!   Good time to go since gas is at $2.75 here, and I think its cheaper down south so what the hell. I'll be on  the cheap living in my van and eatin Krystal Burgers, boiled peanuts and southern sweet tea!


----------



## bike (Nov 8, 2014)

*The true life*



Flat Tire said:


> ...! Going thru S. Carolina, then stop by Shawns and ride all his bikes,  , then the meet and hell I might run over to Joels place if I have any money left....haha!   ...I'll be on  the cheap living in my van and eatin Krystal Burgers, boiled peanuts and southern sweet tea!




of a Bikeman!

Cheers Don!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 8, 2014)

Flat Tire said:


> Actually I'm just making a vacation out of this trip, cant take pics of what I'm bringing cause its already loaded, heck I'm leaving tomorrow! Going thru S. Carolina, then stop by Shawns and ride all his bikes,  , then the meet and hell I might run over to Joels place if I have any money left....haha!   Good time to go since gas is at $2.75 here, and I think its cheaper down south so what the hell. I'll be on  the cheap living in my van and eatin Krystal Burgers, boiled peanuts and southern sweet tea!




Killer plan.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I guess I need to make sure they all have air in the tires! Actually Don I thought if the weather was nice we might get the Harleys out for a ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 10, 2014)

Almost here! This Saturday!


----------



## phantom (Nov 12, 2014)

*Not to far*

I am about 45 minutes away North of Atlanta. Think I'll swing by.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm bringing a huge load in the BIG truck. Maiden voyage...

The weather looks good. Hoping for a good turnout and lots of walkin traffic. I understand the antique mall has been promoting it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2014)

JOEL said:


> I'm bringing a huge load in the BIG truck. Maiden voyage...
> 
> The weather looks good. Hoping for a good turnout and lots of walkin traffic. I understand the antique mall has been promoting it.




I've seen what you can get in a mini van, it scares me to think how much you can haul in that thing! Look forward to seeing you Joel. V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 13, 2014)

Walk in traffic will be huge. I worked today (at the mall) and everyone that came in the doors was told to come back this weekend for the swap! 

They also have had it on the sign out front by the road.

People all around town have been talking about it.

That's a big improvement from the shows in the past that had little public view.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 14, 2014)

Last bump before the swap.

If anyone needs me
call 770 548 0495


----------



## TRM (Nov 15, 2014)

Great turn out and good weather for it today. It was nice to meet Freqman1 set up next to me. Looking forward to the next one Tyler.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2014)

I want to thank Tyler (Double Nickel) for putting on a good show. A better location than last year and a steady flow of folks. Got to see some old friends and make some new ones--always the best part of a show anyway. I moved some stuff and even scored an old Roadmaster that I'll post in the show and tell tomorrow once I get pics. Speaking of pics--Tyler I know you took quite a few so throw-em up! V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Nov 17, 2014)

*Time for*



Freqman1 said:


> I want to thank Tyler (Double Nickel) for putting on a good show. ....Speaking of pics--Tyler I know you took quite a few so throw-em up! V/r Shawn




pix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 17, 2014)

bike said:


> pix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks




Photos here! 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...swap-meet-photos&p=397870&posted=1#post397870


----------

